# X-Bolt with Carbon Fiber Stock



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

*
Does anyone know if this is a real carbon fiber stock or a painted on one, like Marlin does?
*

It is a great looking rifle.

















[/QUOTE]
.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Here is what I found in a description of one for sale.



> 035240218 Factory New & unfired Special Edition Browning XBolt Stainless Stalker Carbon Fiber bolt-action rifle in .308 Winchester cal. NON-cataloged model.
> 
> •Receiver - Stainless Steel; Matte finish; Glass bedded; Drilled and tapped for scope mounts. •Barrel - Stainless steel; Matte finish; Free floating; Hand chambered; Target Crown; Eight Flutes to reduce weight and increase cooling. •Action - Bolt action; 60° bolt lift; Adjustable Feather Trigger; Detachable rotary magazine; Top-tang safety; Bolt Unlock Button. •Stock - Composite; Textured gripping surfaces; Palm swell; *Lightweight Carbon Fiber finish*; Dura- Touch® Armor Coating. •Features - Sling swivel studs installed; Inflex Technology recoil pad; Adjustable barrel sights. Mfgr warranty. Box/papers. Please see all terms. Thanks!


It seems to be just the finish and not a full carbon fiber stock.


----------

